# riddle me this....



## FranchiseFarms (Nov 16, 2014)

Can anyone tell me why every ad you see now a days from people wanting hay, they always want top shelf, sprayed fertilized stored in dry, always either orchardgrass/timothy/alfalfa. And when you contact these people they act like you slapped them in the face when you want 5,6,7 dollars per bale? You can't have it all people. Either you want crap hay at a cheap prize, or you want hay worth feeding and your gonna pay for it


----------



## CaseIH84 (Jun 16, 2013)

I think the bottom line is most of them have no idea what goes into making good quality hay as far as time, effort, and money. They think because we own the equipment it doesn't cost us anything but fuel and twine.


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

There is a reason why they have an add out wanting hay. They cant find anything in there price range.


----------



## FranchiseFarms (Nov 16, 2014)

It's just aggrivating. It all goes back to...you get what you pay for. Good clean bright bales of horse quality hay cost more than 2 dollars


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Well, the modern day solution is obvious--just think about potato chips, toiler paper, etc.--make the product quantity smaller, drop quality a little, and raise the price a little.

E.g, Instead of a 50-60 lb premium quality bale, make 30-40 lb moderate quality bales and sell them at $3.50/bale You'll make more and they'll think they're getting cheaper hay.

Everybody's happy!

Ralph


----------



## FranchiseFarms (Nov 16, 2014)

I like the way you think


----------



## Farmerbrown2 (Sep 25, 2018)

I shoot for a 38 to 40 lb bale I sell by the ton . The guy who buys most of my hay sells by the bale so he is willing to pay more because his buyers think they are getting a good deal. So my help don't bitch about heavy bales and they are willing to help . So far it has been a win win for me.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Crap, I just had a guy ask me for hay for FREE. lol


----------



## Thorim (Jan 19, 2015)

JD3430 said:


> Crap, I just had a guy ask me for hay for FREE. lol


I'd tell him sure the hay is free but there is a per bale handling fee, i.e. what ever your normal price is per bale lol... If they complain tell them price of twine is up along with the cost of equipment, fuel and labor cost. smiles


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

JD3430 said:


> Crap, I just had a guy ask me for hay for FREE. lol


I had a guy want to borrow hay and then would replace it out of his new crop.The thing is he sold a lot of his earlier that really bugged me.Actually did it a few different yrs but the last time I never got it replaced.I was just thankfull I got the other $ he owed me.


----------



## Thorim (Jan 19, 2015)

swmnhay said:


> I had a guy want to borrow hay and then would replace it out of his new crop.The thing is he sold a lot of his earlier that really bugged me.Actually did it a few different yrs but the last time I never got it replaced.I was just thankfull I got the other $ he owed me.


Unless it was a close family member I really loved, or a good friend that was like a really loved family member I wouldn't go for a deal like that no how...


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Thorim said:


> Unless it was a close family member I really loved, or a good friend that was like a really loved family member I would go for deal like that no how...


A neighbor and good enough friend to invite you to his wedding,so I thought.His reputation will be his demise.He is running out of people to screw over.


----------



## Bazooka (Sep 17, 2013)

FranchiseFarms said:


> Can anyone tell me why every ad you see now a days from people wanting hay, they always want top shelf, sprayed fertilized stored in dry, always either orchardgrass/timothy/alfalfa. And when you contact these people they act like you slapped them in the face when you want 5,6,7 dollars per bale? You can't have it all people. Either you want crap hay at a cheap prize, or you want hay worth feeding and your gonna pay for it


It doesn't matter what business your in or what your selling, hay, labor etc. There are always those folks that think their getting taken if they don't negotiate. In my opinion They are using that to try and cover for their lack of knowledge and insecurities about buying. They read or heard somewhere that hay is selling for $2 or $3 and in their mind that must be top quality, cause that's what they want, but if it is not followed up on it more likely is last years or had a couple rains on it etc.

I got some good stories about folks that moved here from California to retire from their town jobs, made a killing on their houses and bought a couple hundred acres to raise hay "because it is so simple & easy". After a couple seasons they've blew their retirement, sell out and go home with their tales tucked.


----------



## Thorim (Jan 19, 2015)

swmnhay said:


> A neighbor and good enough friend to invite you to his wedding,so I thought.His reputation will be his demise.He is running out of people to screw over.


Always a bitter pill to swallow when you get screwed over by someone you thought you could trust....


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

The square baler iam using was bought from a guy who thought hay was too expensive to buy. So he got all set up to make his own while he worked his day job in the city. Will after the second season he sold his equipment and decided it was cheaper and easier to buy his hay needs.

I also find the hardest people to sell hay too are the ones who have never made hay before. They want the best stuff for the price of the crap.


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

Off topic but a good place to put this. Went to a farm auction on Sat. in Union City, PA. Guy was selling out. 500+ small square bales 35-40 lbs. very nice looking 2nd cutting. Brought $3.90/bale


----------



## snowball (Feb 7, 2015)

the potato chip theory is great But. 1 thing you over look , A horse hay buyer is never going to be happy, I think they are mad because they have to buy something that isn't big and shiny , like a new truck trailer or saddle it's something that cost them $ and only have Crap to show for the end result....... If all the horsy people would come over here and watch and see the type of hay the amish feed their horses that they work every day they would crap down their pant legs


----------



## CaseIH84 (Jun 16, 2013)

My wife has horses and the end result of crapping is the best thing the horses do for me.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

snowball said:


> the potato chip theory is great But. 1 thing you over look , A horse hay buyer is never going to be happy, I think they are mad because they have to buy something that isn't big and shiny , like a new truck trailer or saddle it's something that cost them $ and only have Crap to show for the end result....... If all the horsy people would come over here and watch and see the type of hay the amish feed their horses that they work every day they would crap down their pant legs


Amen


----------



## snowball (Feb 7, 2015)

My daughter has 2 of those hay burners, It's my fault though, When I use to sell idiot cubes to the horse people I ended up taking some from the ones that owed me $ for hay ,  Then I would resell them at whole sale prices , it then dawned on me that I was still getting screwed so I just went to cash in hand but That how we ended up with the worthless hay burning turd making animals we have a understanding I hate them & they hate me , Most horse people I dealt with only thought they knew what good hay was they didn't really know much just what ever 1 of their kroney buddies would try to BS them with I'am sure there are some sharp ones I just haven't run into 1 yet , They were ALL good at trying to screw you on money. The REAL sad part is I just told my wife 2 days ago I was thinking about baling some idiot cubes again, I guess I'am dumber than the horsy people .


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I just got a new small customer. They told me they'd drive ~200 miles to get 10 round bales of hay $10 cheaper per bale than I would sell them. They reasoned that 200 miles of driving at 10MPG was only 20 gallons of fuel! That's only $80! Divide that by 10 round bales and its only $8/bale. They save a whopping $20!
I wonder if they ever heard of truck & trailer wear & tear-tires, brakes, oil, depreciation on vehicle, etc.? Versus driving a few miles to me and paying a little more.
....probably not...


----------



## snowball (Feb 7, 2015)

Are you kidding me JD ? , 200 miles at 60mph= 3.4 hrs if their time is worth anything +what you referred to also. WOW now there is some high profile thinking, My neighbor here has maybe 20 of those hay burners and some he is boarding for other people . I should post a picture of the mess, they are just in a pasture bottom no barn , has no bale rings just throws a bale or 2 out when ever he can BORROW a tractor, they eat some and crap & lay on the rest,He asked me 2 weeks ago if I would bring him 12 round bales and he would pay me as he used it ?? (WTF) I was born at night , but not last night...


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

snowball said:


> , A horse hay buyer is never going to be happy, I think they are mad because they have to buy something that isn't big and shiny , like a new truck trailer or saddle it's something that cost them $ and only have Crap to show for the end result.......


Good point. Just need to add lots of silver and fake diamonds, rub in a little saddle soap and leather polish. They'll be tripping all over themselves to get at those bales.

Ralph


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I think the hay preservative with the green dye and apple scent is a very smart idea.
It'll easily impress the more simple variety of the buyer of hay.


----------



## snowball (Feb 7, 2015)

OHHH you shouldn't of posted that idea JD now some will take your idea , You should take it 1 step farther they them the apple is a built in wormer for those fea bags, get some twine that has some bling to it!!! or if they are feeding rounds have the net wrap look like a saddle blanket .. I think you guys are on to something Just might be able to fool the fools... Don't forget to tell them if they feed the apple scented baled the crap will smell like apples too.....LOL


----------



## snowball (Feb 7, 2015)

I forgot to tell you JD if you decide to follow up on your idea I have 2 hay burners that I will contribute for clinical trials for the better of science .


----------



## PaCustomBaler (Nov 29, 2010)

You know JD, we always thought about spraying hay green and also applying a slight bit of molasses to the hay so that it still keeps fine. How about you and I come up with an application system? Then we can start farming with money!


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

PaCustomBaler said:


> You know JD, we always thought about spraying hay green and also applying a slight bit of molasses to the hay so that it still keeps fine. How about you and I come up with an application system? Then we can start farming with money!


As long as its my brains and YOUR money!! haha
You know seriously, I read on these forums last year, someone already had come out with an apple scented preservative. Dont know if it was green though.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

I have heard that some guys out west add green food dye to the acid application. Don't know if its true or not, but I can see a less scrupulous person doing it.

Ralph


----------



## Thorim (Jan 19, 2015)

Kinda of on topic but not really, I was an M.P. in the Army back in the early 80's and we spit shinned our boot to a mirror shine every day before going on the road, we had one fellow who didn't shine his boots to the same degree as the rest of us. One evening at guard mount this really whacked (as in nuts) female Lt told him his boots were a disgrace and he needed to put more work into them..... so the next day he brought in a can of high gloss black spray paint and painted his boots about 2 minutes before guard mount, Looked real pretty, the Lt. complemented him on the boots and told him see what a little effort and work will do....Took all we had not to bust out laughing....... just have to come up with the way to spray paint the hay a bright shiny green that won't hurt horses lol


----------

